# probs with the bose system



## Guest (Dec 26, 2002)

i have a 99' max and i love the bose system! the only thing i want to do is add subs & and an amp. i this possible with out all the cash outlay of a new head unit with pre-amps?


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

you dont have to buy a $9999 headunit with pre amps outputs, in this days, low cost headunits come with that, just ask on the stores


----------

